# Pumps or Automatics



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

I was just wondering what is the best for snow goose hunting?? Does anyone know?? :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I personally like autos fro their quick swinging and how well they fit. But on the same token i really like a pump for its realiability. I have a BPS 12 and 10 and both of them will consistently work even when completely covered inside and out with mud. I also have a Browning Gold 12 and it is great, but when using it in muddy situations it has a tendency to jam up. The best all round would have to be a pump.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

am agreed with Goosebuster. I love Auto for more hits and follow targets.


----------



## finalflight (Mar 29, 2006)

I like using a pump even though it might be a little slower with follow up shots they can usually handle the weather better. Expecially in the spring when the fields can be muddy no matter how hard you try to keep youre gone clean it may get muddy and a auto may jam up.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

1187 super mag, all purpose gun 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 inch shells


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

I still have my model 12 3" that i used until i bot a browning superposed in 1966 - It has a lifetime warranty and has been rebuilt twice during 74 and 86 all free. shot lots of reloads 
I now shoot a benelli SBE - have had 6 of them - my sons and mine - I like the SBE the best - but u have to keep em clean - I can clean one in about 8-10 minutes - have done it right in the field - just carry a can of gun scrubber and some rem oil - gotta keep the magazine spring well oiled.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

When I think of Snows, I think of 3.5" shells, and lots of shooting on some days. So a bone bruising pump is certainly not a 1 st choice. But a low kicking semi, like the Win SX2($650) or Berretta Extrema II comes to mind($1400). ANd you will have faster follow up shoots with asemi too. So in my mind, the semis are ahands down clear advantage overa pump.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

sdhunter said:


> I was just wondering what is the best for snow goose hunting?? Does anyone know?? :beer:


We all know. :roll:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

whats better blonds or brunettes? :lol: 
Sorry, just razzin ya. 
its really a personal pref.


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

Autos babe the only way ya no :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

They are small take a couple. I start out shooting a sbe and shoot until it starts to jam the switch to my ou. The ou never jams. Then you can share the ou with with your buddy that has an auto that wont shoot.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

whats it matter get a auto SE2 with a mag extender and a pump 870 with mag extender and go shoot both and see you will keep both in your blind the more shells the better when killing flying carp


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

With the big limits in SASKATCHEWAN..I prefer the auto rem 1100 with high velocity so it won't jam..and has less recoil..keeps you on swinging so you can get triples when the action is close,thick and bloody..


----------

